# can a dart frog be too wet?



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok, still having the same problem with some of my froglets...blister-like bumps on their heads. Took them to the vet, they took a sample of it, and saw nothing. Fecal was normal too.

Now I have another theory, was wondering if anyone could tell me if it's possible. Half of my froglets were at my mom's place and half at my house cause I'm in the middle of moving them. So today I brought the rest of the froglets home. The froglets at my house, I had changed their sphagnum moss in the containers, the ones from her house she had not changed in a while and they seemed really wet. I suppose she mists them more than I do. So I was wondering, could a frog be too wet? The reason I thought this was I had two with blisters at my house (the blisters developed before I changed their substrate) and the bumps look smaller now. The ones that are in the older, wetter substrate have really big bumps that seem to be multiplying. Any input?

I'm trying to figure this out before I resort to having a necropsy done cause I really can't afford it...and besides, the fecal was normal and the fluid in the blisters doesn't show anything...so I'd hate to pay for a necropsy and get the same results again...nothing.

Becky


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Well, if you look through the bottom of the container, and there is standing water, there is probably too much moisture (just my opinion).


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Here is an interesting thread which touches on the topic of fertilizers and other potentially harmful substances found in some store-bought sphagnum moss. Might be a clue to your frogs bumps, but then again, it could be a host of other things. Just something to rule out if possible.

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=13779


----------

